# IEC 61499 das Ende von IEC61131 und klassischer SPS?



## IEC_hugo (4 Februar 2022)

Mit alles Macht versucht Schneider Electric mit "Automation Expert" eine neue Programmiersioftware in den Markt zu drücken. Wird dieser Ansatz wirklich die 61131-3 ablösen? Außer SE sind nur ein zwei kleine Startups und opensource-projekte am Markt... wer hat den schon Erfahrung damit...

habe auch eine kleine Analyse im Netz gefunden:  https://www.automation.com/en-us/ar...-61499-programming-standard-become-mainstream


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2022)

Ablösen ganz sicher nicht.
Ergänzen schon eher.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

IEC_hugo schrieb:


> Mit alles Macht versucht Schneider Electric mit "Automation Expert" eine neue Programmiersioftware in den Markt zu drücken. Wird dieser Ansatz wirklich die 61131-3 ablösen? Außer SE sind nur ein zwei kleine Startups und opensource-projekte am Markt... wer hat den schon Erfahrung damit...
> 
> habe auch eine kleine Analyse im Netz gefunden:  https://www.automation.com/en-us/ar...-61499-programming-standard-become-mainstream


Solange sich keiner der großen Player drauf stürzt, bleibt das eher eine Nische. Meine ich.

Wie GRAFCET, das auch irgendwo zwischen eingeschlafen und scheintot dümpelt.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2022)

Ende von IEC 61131-3 sicherlich nicht.
Sieht für mich aus wie Siemens CFC und Hi-Graph.
Wenn dies auf IEC Standards erhöht werden, dann ist das nicht schlecht.
Hi-Graph fand ich interessant, aber ist jetzt ausgestorben.


----------



## Mrtain (4 Februar 2022)

🙀... puhh... auf den ersten Blick sieht es erstmal sehr verwirrend aus..


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59028


Heute muss alles bunt sein, sonst ist es uncool... und alles was älter als 2 Jahre ist, muss man neu machen, weil ist ja veraltet und schlecht🙄...
Wann darf ich endlich in Rente?😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Solange sich keiner der großen Player drauf stürzt,


Schneider ist aber auch kein Zwerg.

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, bin ich wieder von TIA begeistert.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2022)

Was die Steuerungstechnik angeht, ist da nix wirklich Besonderes dabei.
Interessant sind vielleicht die Ansätze in Richtung Vernetzung / verteilte Systeme.
Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, sind es so Dinge ähnlich wie die Methoden bei OPC UA.
Naja sowas schön in eine grafische Oberfläche verpackt, ist schon ok ... Interessant ist's dann bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Februar 2022)

Wieso poppt das denn jetzt auf mal auf? Was man so liest ist das seit ca. 2015 eingeschlafen. Und Software aus Frankreich, besser die Finger weg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

IEC_hugo schrieb:


> Mit alles Macht versucht Schneider Electric mit "Automation Expert" eine neue Programmiersioftware in den Markt zu drücken.


Ich arbeite mit Schneider Produkten. Auch mit den großen Controllern wie z.b. LMC. "Mit aller Macht" ist wohl deutlich übertrieben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit Schneider Produkten.


Ach Du bist das. 

Ernsthaft: Wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat, ist das keine Bastelbude. Aber halt zu klein, um Standards zu setzen.

Die Diskussion hier ist nur entbrannt, weil die Überschrift ein wenig provokativ ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ach Du bist das.


Ja, allerdings nur die LMC Produkte und das Lexium 62 System. Das ist übrigens das Elau Nachfolgeprodukt ( C200, C400 und C600 ) und daher auch der einzigste Grund warum ich es nutze. Ansonsten, im Feld sieht man SE Material selten.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ansonsten, im Feld sieht man SE Material selten.


Dann hast du aber nur ein kleines Feld, auf dem du unterwegs bist.
Die schwedischen Holzmaschinenbuden scheinen da voll drauf abzufahren. Und bei italienischen Steinbearbeitungsmaschinen tauchen die auch häufig auf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Die schwedischen Holzmaschinenbuden scheinen da voll drauf abzufahren. Und bei italienischen Steinbearbeitungsmaschinen tauchen die auch häufig auf.


Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Mein Bereich ist Nahrungsmittel, Chemie und Getränke. Und dort sieht man SE kaum ( überwiegend SEW + Danfoss + Siemens )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

IEC_hugo schrieb:


> wer hat den schon Erfahrung damit


Scheint wohl nicht sehr bekannt zu sein, zumindest meldet sich hier keiner


----------



## Nost (5 Februar 2022)

Die Entwickler der Software kommen aus Österreich. Automation Experte ist sehr sehr frisch auf dem Markt Sieht aber interessant aus. Da Deutschland sicherlich nicht das einfachste Land ist um sowas einzuführen ist es eher leise.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber nur ein kleines Feld, auf dem du unterwegs bist.
> Die schwedischen Holzmaschinenbuden scheinen da voll drauf abzufahren. Und bei italienischen Steinbearbeitungsmaschinen tauchen die auch häufig auf.


Ich Arbeite jetzt über 30 Jahre in der Holzbearbeitung
und habe schon einige Maschinen gesehen, ein Schwede
ist mir da noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ein Schwede
> ist mir da noch nicht untergekommen.


Aber die die dir da nicht untergekommen sind setzen angeblich gerne SE ein 😉


----------



## Holzmichl (6 Februar 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber nur ein kleines Feld, auf dem du unterwegs bist.
> Die schwedischen Holzmaschinenbuden scheinen da voll drauf abzufahren. Und bei italienischen Steinbearbeitungsmaschinen tauchen die auch häufig auf.



Die sind mir schon untergekommen.
Allerdings eher in kleineren bis mittleren Sortierwerken oder Hobel-Mechanisierungen.
Hab ich von vornherein mein Veto eingelegt oder auf kapitalen Umbau gedrängt 
(Wurde dann meistens nix... )


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und Software aus Frankreich, besser die Finger weg.


Der Teil kommt vielleicht aus Frankreich, die Basis von SoMachine und Machine Expert stammt aber aus Kempten. Und was soll da bitte schlecht dran sein? Aufgrund welcher Erfahrung kommt diese Ablehnung? 
Ich hab mit SoMachine gearbeitet und fand es gut und auch das Framework von SE war nicht schlecht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Die sind mir schon untergekommen.
> Allerdings eher in kleineren bis mittleren Sortierwerken oder Hobel-Mechanisierungen.


Werden von einem großen Verpackungs-, Montagemaschinen und Abfüllanlagen Hersteller eingesetzt und das sind große Anlagen unter anderem im Pharmabereich.


----------



## ducati (6 Februar 2022)

Nost schrieb:


> Da Deutschland sicherlich nicht das einfachste Land ist um sowas einzuführen ist es eher leise.


Manchmal macht es auch Sinn, Dinge nicht einzuführen und nicht an jeder Anlage/Maschine im Werk ne andere Steuerung zu haben...
Bisher ist Deutschland ganz gut damit gefahren, dass sehr oft Siemens verbaut ist und die Leute kompetent waren und sich auskannten.
Scheinbar ist das jetzt alles uncool und zum TIA Versionschaos kommt auch noch nen Herstellerchaos dazu.

Klar will jeder verkaufen und seine Vorzüge präsentieren. Aber man sollte auch mal schaun, ob etwas im großen und ganzen Sinn macht.

Hab so das Gefühl, dass alle guten Dinge, die es in Deutschland gibt, so langsam demontiert werden...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2022)

Hier ein Artikel im Vorfeld der nicht stattgefundenen SPS 2021 – da steht nichts vom Ende der IEC-61131, sondern von Ergänzung.









						Schneider Electric mit dem Automation Expert auf neuen Pfaden
					

Schneider Electric setzt auf hardwareunabhängige, softwarezentrierte Automatisierung gemäß der Norm IEC 61499.




					wirautomatisierer.industrie.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2022)

Hier ebenso:









						Vollständig offene Automatisierung: EcoStruxure Automation Expert
					

Mit dem Eco Struxure Automation Expert steht ein softwarezentriertes industrielles Automatisierungssystem bereit. Der Plug-and-Produce-Ansatz bei der Systemtechnik steigert die Rentabilität von Automatisierungsplattformen.




					www.industry-of-things.de
				




Wenn @IEC_hugo mit seiner provokanten Überschrift nur erreichen wollte, dass über das Thema gesprochen wird – nun, das hat er ereicht.

#Guerillamarketing


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier ebenso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man könnte schon annehmen, dass da Beziehungen bestehen.

Ich find's aber auch nicht schlecht, dass mal auf andere Lösungen gedeutet wird.
Siemens und Codesys dominieren schon die Branche.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Manchmal macht es auch Sinn, Dinge nicht einzuführen und nicht an jeder Anlage/Maschine im Werk ne andere Steuerung zu haben...
> Bisher ist Deutschland ganz gut damit gefahren, dass sehr oft Siemens verbaut ist und die Leute kompetent waren und sich auskannten.
> Scheinbar ist das jetzt alles uncool und zum TIA Versionschaos kommt auch noch nen Herstellerchaos dazu.
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip heißt das Stillstand, weil es keinen Anlass gibt
etwas weiter zu entwickeln oder zu verbessern. 
Stillstand ist schlimmer als Vielfalt. 
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Februar 2022)

Für die Akzeptanz ist es wichtig, dass es einen Vorteil bring, sei es bei der Programmerstellung, zur Diagnose oder bei der Instandhaltung und Wartung. Für mich geht daraus erst einmal nicht direkt hervor, welche Vorteile es bringt. Mit nebenläufigen Prozessen hole ich mir zudem viele neue Probleme wie Deadlocks ins Haus, die ich dann aufwändig synchronisieren muss. Bei der sequentiellen Verarbeitung tritt das so gut wie nie auf, bzw. löst sich ganz natürlich.


----------



## Cassandra (6 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Manchmal macht es auch Sinn, Dinge nicht einzuführen und nicht an jeder Anlage/Maschine im Werk ne andere Steuerung zu haben...
> Bisher ist Deutschland ganz gut damit gefahren, dass sehr oft Siemens verbaut ist und die Leute kompetent waren und sich auskannten.
> Scheinbar ist das jetzt alles uncool und zum TIA Versionschaos kommt auch noch nen Herstellerchaos dazu.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ducati,

ja, man muss nicht jede Mode mitmachen. Es gibt viele Schnickschnack, welcher uns von den Herstellern als Lösung für Probleme angepriesen wird, die wir bisher noch nie hatten.
Auch will ich zum Test, keine identischen Maschinen mit vielerlei unterschiedlicher Steuerungshersteller ausrüsten nur um zu sehen, dass es geht.

Gelegentlich über den Tellerrand schauen kann aber nicht schaden. Besonders wen ein Hersteller ein neues System auf den Markt bringt, sollte man sich die Entwicklung ansehen.
Du musst ja nicht der erste sein, der es gleich einsetzt. 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für die Akzeptanz ist es wichtig, dass es einen Vorteil bring, sei es bei der Programmerstellung, zur Diagnose oder bei der Instandhaltung und Wartung. Für mich geht daraus erst einmal nicht direkt hervor, welche Vorteile es bringt. Mit nebenläufigen Prozessen hole ich mir zudem viele neue Probleme wie Deadlocks ins Haus, die ich dann aufwändig synchronisieren muss. Bei der sequentiellen Verarbeitung tritt das so gut wie nie auf, bzw. löst sich ganz natürlich.


Genau diese Diskussion habe ich mit unserer IT geführt.
Die Kollegen wollten bei der Umstellung auf OPC UA den Client auf der Steuerung haben und mit Methoden arbeiten.
Aus deren Sicht absolut verständlich ... Aber welcher Instandhalter soll damit zurecht kommen?
Fehlersuche in Methoden-FBs, die zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt von eimen IT-System aufgerufen werden?

Nette "Anekdote" am Rande mit der sich dann die IT ins Aus geschossen hat:
Das Debuggen für die Instandhalter sei kein Problem. Die SPS unterstützt schliesslich Breakpoints.
Wir sollten mal den Umgang mit unseren Systemen lernen


----------



## Heinileini (6 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nette "Anekdote" am Rande mit der sich dann die IT ins Aus geschossen hat:
> Das Debuggen für die Instandhalter sei kein Problem. Die SPS unterstützt schliesslich Breakpoints.
> Wir sollten mal den Umgang mit unseren Systemen lernen


Was lernen wir daraus? IT ist das Gegenteil von SPS-Programmierung!


----------



## ducati (6 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für die Akzeptanz ist es wichtig, dass es einen Vorteil bring.


Auch wenn Du es bestimmt anders gemeint hast, es muss MEHR Vorteile als Nachteile haben 😉
Und das müssen schon gute Vorteile sein, um den Nachteil der Uneinheitlichkeit aufzuwiegen...
Vor einiger Zeit war das Schlagwort Standardisierung. Der Kampf war dann, nicht in jeder Anlage nen neuen Standard einzusetzen 😭


----------



## ducati (6 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip heißt das Stillstand, weil es keinen Anlass gibt
> etwas weiter zu entwickeln oder zu verbessern.
> Stillstand ist schlimmer als Vielfalt.
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


Ach ich mach das schon ne Weile. Das neue ist immer anders, aber nur selten ne notwendige Verbesserung. Viele Neuerungen sind zwar schön und regen den Spieltrieb an, aber sind nur selten auch wirklich notwendig.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2022)

> Werden von einem großen Verpackungs-, Montagemaschinen und Abfüllanlagen Hersteller eingesetzt und das sind große Anlagen unter anderem im Pharmabereich.



Wenn das die Firma ist, die ich meine, dann eher "wurden" anstatt "werden"


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn das die Firma ist, die ich meine, dann eher "wurden" anstatt "werden"


Wenn wir beide an Harro Höfliger denken kann das sein, bin da schon ein paar Jahre weg.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ach ich mach das schon ne Weile. Das neue ist immer anders, aber nur selten ne notwendige Verbesserung. Viele Neuerungen sind zwar schön und regen den Spieltrieb an, aber sind nur selten auch wirklich notwendig.


Ich sehe es etwas differenzierter.
Auch das Neue braucht Zeit sich zu entwickeln und zu optimieren.
Schönes Beispiel ist für mich OPC UA.
Seit TIA 15.1 setzen wir die Server-Funktionalität auf der Steuerung ohne viel Probleme ein.
Mit TIA17 ist der Client auch deutlich einfacher geworden. Wird wohl auch demnächst zum Einsatz kommen.
Notwendig ist das Alles nicht. H1-Bus hat auch funktioniert. 
Aber die Vorteile überwiegen einfach.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2022)

> Wenn wir beide an Harro Höfliger denken kann das sein, bin da schon ein paar Jahre weg.



Den habe ich nicht gemeint, ich war gedanklich 60 Kilometer nördöstlich von Harro.


----------



## Mrtain (6 März 2022)

Anscheinend gibt's dafür jetzt einen Verein. Aber bisher sind anscheinend nur Schneider und Jetter als Steuerungshersteller vertreten.

https://universalautomation.org/#partners


----------



## IEC_hugo (7 März 2022)

Schneider Electric hat 2017 die Firma NXTControl gekauft.









						Schneider Electric announces the acquisition of nxtControl
					

<strong>Ruel-Malmaison (France), June 30, 2017 </strong>- On June 30th, <link http://www.se.com/ww/en/ - external-link-new-window>Schneider Electric</link>, the global specialist in energy management and automation, announced the acquisition of nxtControl.



					www.nxtcontrol.com
				




diese Firma ist wohl auch der Lieferant /Entwicker von Ecostruxture Automation Expert die IEC611499 Software die wohl schon mehr oder weniger im Bereich ProcessAutomatisierung eingesetzt wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 März 2022)

IEC_hugo schrieb:


> Schneider Electric hat 2017 die Firma *NXTControl* gekauft.


Noch nie von gehört.


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Noch nie von gehört.


Im IoT- / I4.0-Umfeld habe ich schon mal vor einigen Jahren von nxtControl gehört.
Hatte ich als typisches Startup wahrgenommen.


----------



## QuaxBruchpilot (30 Juni 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Manchmal macht es auch Sinn, Dinge nicht einzuführen und nicht an jeder Anlage/Maschine im Werk ne andere Steuerung zu haben...
> Bisher ist Deutschland ganz gut damit gefahren, dass sehr oft Siemens verbaut ist und die Leute kompetent waren und sich auskannten.
> Scheinbar ist das jetzt alles uncool und zum TIA Versionschaos kommt auch noch nen Herstellerchaos dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich kann da ein Lied von Singen. Als alter Siemens Mann ist es extrem schwierig 
In unserem Pharma Unternehmen haben wir gefühlt alles. Siemens, selbst noch alte S5, B&R, Beckhoff, Schneider....da wird man verrückt


----------

